# Cute goat pics



## katie

Hey everyone I wanted to start a thread in honor of all the cute goats out there. Please post your adorable goat pictures and the funny ones here. I hope we can all enjoy this.


----------



## Catahoula

Team work (involuntary) between goats... Cody jumps on Jac so he can reach for higher branches...Jac was surprised by the action.


----------



## katie

that is so cute! Is jack the dappled one?


----------



## StarMFarm

A goats gotta do what a goats gotta do lol.


----------



## FarmerJen

Big ol' pile o' goats, enjoying some rare January sunshine in the great Northwest!


----------



## katie

that is cute


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm

Here are some of my favorites!


----------



## katie

It looks like they're enjoying their dance party!


----------



## Bambi

Very nice picures, all of them.


----------



## TiffofMo

here is my current favorite one i took


----------



## Catahoula

katie said:


> that is so cute! Is jack the dappled one?


Yes, Jac it is the dappled on the right side.


----------



## katie

TiffofMo said:


> here is my current favorite one i took


that is adorable especially the one with it's tongue out.


----------



## katie

I know there are more cute goats out there. I would post a pic except that my goat pics are on our computor that isn't working.


----------



## Delilah

This is my current favorite goat picture I guess it's more goofy then cute but oh well.


----------



## katie

yep it's goofy. Is that Alien?


----------



## Delilah

Yeah.


----------



## russellp

J-Lo, my funny girl. HL the Saanen buckling, thinks he's funny.


----------



## russellp

This is HL now at 2 years.


----------



## katie

Those are nice pictures. We have a horse that when he lies down to take a nap. All the babies start jumping on him and useing him to play king of the mountain. I should get a picture of that and post it.


----------



## TwistedKat

The family is all ears!


----------



## gardenbhean

russellp said:


> This is HL now at 2 years.


Sooo handsome!! Is that a Saanen!?


----------



## Axykatt

Grandma, the forage dish is empty!


----------



## russellp

gardenbhean said:


> Sooo handsome!! Is that a Saanen!?


Yes, he is Saanen. Just abnormally large.


----------



## mjs500doo

russellp said:


> Yes, he is Saanen. Just abnormally large.


You think he's abnormally large?? Lol he looks great!


----------



## katie

I don't think he's abnormally large but then again I can only see the pics.


----------



## bustedupcowgirl

My new additions so far this year


----------



## katie

awww Do you have boers?


----------



## bustedupcowgirl

katie said:


> awww Do you have boers?


Yes  I also have a couple of Boer/Nubian crosses (that I'll eventually weed out)...the little brown one is from one of those moms.


----------



## summerdreamer71

This is Billy my Saanen/Boer cross buck. His fat is falling out the ba k of the food bucket he shouldn't be laying in.

















This is how my Pygmy doe had to eat so her kids would leave her be 









Lilah, my bottle baby chilling in my brother's entertainment center... He's 13 and doesn't know how to dust lol









Beverley (Bevv for short) my boer doe and my Pygmy doe Lily while they were still pregnant.









Guilligan my Boer/Saanen Cross wether. A product of Beverley and Billy. I lovw this picture of him! He was only 4 days old


----------



## katie

I love the last two


----------



## russellp

Katie, me and my two boys took him to the co-op, and he weighed 265 lbs, on a skinny day. He is such a spoiled pet, he is intact but leads with ease and has incredible manners. Oddly enough, driving through town in southeast Tennessee, with a goat which has 30" horns, in the cab of a 4-door truck, draws very little attention. The boys were cracking up, feeding him Cheetos to keep him in the backseat, even at traffic lights no one gave us a second look. It was hilarious!


----------



## Coldbrook

Here's my cute goat pic. This is one of my Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf babies, Hopalong Cassidy, at about 4 days of age. Hop may be tiny, but he has a big attitude!


----------



## katie

that is so sweet. O.K russelp I agree that your buck is big!


----------



## katie

I know there have to be more cute goats even though loading pictures are a pain.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Don't worry Katie if I eventually get goats, you'll never see the end of the cute pictures.


----------



## katie

You don't have goats now?


----------



## summerdreamer71

PiccoloGoat said:


> Don't worry Katie if I eventually get goats, you'll never see the end of the cute pictures.


What happened to your goats


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

Sarah is a camera hog.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618

Spunky and her mom for an afternoon nap.


----------



## summerdreamer71

MidwestGoats618 said:


> Sarah is a camera hog.


Soooooo cute!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Not yet... Patiently waiting


----------



## goathiker

What's in here?... My baby cleaner warmer combo... I found 'em sis...


----------



## Delilah

I have some even cuter pictures then all of these!!!
Meet Shy Boy Samson he's three days old!

























































Soak up the cuteness lol!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

What a cute boy!!! I think I have a love affair with toggs, not going to lie


----------



## Delilah

Lol! I have a love affair with Toggs too don't worry! I just love them!


----------



## katie

Toggs Are great! We had two chocolate brown togg girls this year. They are really cute.


----------



## russellp

Cute pics


----------



## goathiker

Delilah said:


> I have some even cuter pictures then all of these!!


 If you say so


----------



## MollyLue9

TiffofMo said:


> here is my current favorite one i took


That is toooooooo adorable!


----------



## MollyLue9

Here are a few of mine!


----------



## katie

All these new pictures are really cute!


----------



## Pixie13

Here are some of my little goaties


----------



## melissap

This was an accident picture! I didn't mean to take it! And now it's my favorite!


----------



## melissap

melissap said:


> This was an accident picture! I didn't mean to take it! And now it's my favorite!


The one where I'm kissing her


----------



## katie

The first one is so cute! I like them all though


----------



## melissap

Lol!


----------



## emilieanne

She climbed stairs^^









She knew she wa going to the vet & begged for my iced coffee, I said NO so she gave me the look like "I'm not talking to you" then put her head against the seat


----------



## Tayet

Yep, all of Quinoa! I went through my folder and I'm just picking, "Quinoa, Quinoa, Quinoa, Quiny, Quiny." That should be good


----------



## lillyhart

my mini Nubian and my new buckling.


----------



## lillyhart

The first day I brought my new buckling home. Haha. Annie is showing him who is boss


----------



## melissap

emilieanne said:


> She climbed stairs^^
> 
> She knew she wa going to the vet & begged for my iced coffee, I said NO so she gave me the look like "I'm not talking to you" then put her head against the seat


Omg Emilie that's cute!!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks!!


----------



## melissap

Love both of them!!


----------



## Delilah

These are some really cute goaties! I like looking at these pictures!


----------



## melissap

Me to! 

Goat spot is awesome!!


----------



## summerdreamer71

This is Gilligan!


----------



## katie

Gilligan is a really interesting name. Thank you guys for all the pics.


----------



## katie

I was thinking about gilligan. Did you purposely post the three same pics or is it just weird?


----------



## katie

These may not be great but they're what I have.
I can't look at my pics before I upload them so I don't know which ones these are. 
These were my babies Kate and Ava.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Eating my PJ pants


----------



## Delilah

There are three different goats here Sampson and Alien are the Toggs and Cuteness is the ND kid!


----------



## katie

I really like toggenburgs!


----------



## katie

PiccoloGoat said:


> Eating my PJ pants


 My babies to that too. But they do it to my shirts and hair.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

We should start a togg fan club.


----------



## Abra

Here are some of mine...


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

Some cute baby pics


----------



## NyGoatMom

Delilah said:


> There are three different goats here Sampson and Alien are the Toggs and Cuteness is the ND kid


Pic # 5 makes me smile....a true baby goat!


----------



## Delilah

Yeah we should start a Togg fan club lol!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Josh and Thomas from today, pulling hilarious faces :slapfloor:


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Sorry, they're sideways :wallbang:


----------



## katie

PiccoloGoat said:


> We should start a togg fan club.


You like toggs?


----------



## katie

Abra said:


> Here are some of mine...


 They're cute what kind? Some of them kind of look like Alpines but I don't think that's what they are.


----------



## katie

outdoor dreamer! I love you last picture. I'm guessing they're Nubians?


----------



## pierceingstarr

Here is Mosa's buckling in the milk stand.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

katie said:


> outdoor dreamer! I love you last picture. I'm guessing they're Nubians?


Thank you  yes, one month old Nubians. That was a rare moment to get all three of them standing still for a pic.


----------



## katie

I know
very rare.


----------



## emilieanne

Out with the goats today!!


----------



## TrinityRanch

This is outrageous. Goats shouldn't be allowed to be this cute 



> Here is Mosa's buckling in the milk stand.


  He is huge! Wasn't he born just like... YESTERDAY! So glad to see him doing well.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Here are some really cute ones! Enjoy!


----------



## Delilah

I got more super cute ones!! What's cuter than two Nubian buck kids snuggling?


----------



## Abra

katie said:


> They're cute what kind? Some of them kind of look like Alpines but I don't think that's what they are.


They are mostly Oberhasli / Nubian Mixes actually. 
They are the Love of my life! (Other than hubby and my human kids)


----------



## katie

eqstrnathlete said:


> Here are some really cute ones! Enjoy!


 The last one is absolutely adorable! I think I just love nubian babies.


----------



## katie

Abra said:


> They are mostly Oberhasli / Nubian Mixes actually.
> They are the Love of my life! (Other than hubby and my human kids)


I have heard of oberhasli but I wouldn't of thought that they were a mix.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Delilah said:


> I got more super cute ones!! What's cuter than two Nubian buck kids snuggling?


Two toggie boys snuggling.


----------



## katie

aww!


----------



## farmgirl631




----------



## katie

So Cute!


----------



## katie

these are very cute pictures! I'm having fun showing them to my family. I hope that you all enjoy them too. and post more?


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> these are very cute pictures! I'm having fun showing them to my family. I hope that you all enjoy them too. and post more?


Just for you


----------



## nubians2

She looks like she has allot to say!


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl

My sweet baby girl "Pippen" she was much younger in these pics.


----------



## katie

that is one cute boer baby!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

couple of kids this year


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

And for fun....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Pic #1 FB boers
Pic #2 50%boer 50% alpine
Pic #3 50% boer 50% alpine
Pic #4 AM Alpine 
Pic #5 AM Alpine


----------



## katie

all the kids are so adorable. I used to think that boer babies were ugly but not anymore.


----------



## clementegal

Cute and funny goats! Who could ask for more? ;D


----------



## clementegal

I've got some more!  I admit some of those last photos were just on there becuz I thought they were pretty...  gotta luv these pics though! Third from the last pic... DEMON GOAT!!! Hahaha. She is really cute but whenever u pick her up she SCREAMS!!! I love my goats


----------



## katie

ha ha that's so funny! if not cute.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

The first one I love the pic... The second and third are the first ones babies... They have now gone to their new home.


----------



## katie

The first one is a beautiful picture. I like it a lot.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Thanks Katie! I love that pic as well. Izzy can be photogenic sometimes


----------



## CWEfarms

*Just kidding around*

Some of our ND's and mimimanchas. Except for the bottom pic that has a Lamancha momma with her daughters. The buck is 2 years old and his horns are a little over a foot each. We were surprised at how fast they grow.


----------



## russellp

I found a large, wet, very new buckling when I got to the barn this morning. Leah is a first time mom, only 20 months old, and kind of small. Her sire was a myotonic and her dam was boer. This buckling was sired by HL, our huge saanen buck. It seems impossible that he was in her. She is an awesome mother. She had this kid and her self cleaned up within a half hour.


----------



## katie

Tell her good job! it's nice when they take care of their own.


----------



## Delilah

Aliens little boy:


----------



## Sylvie

Ok, I got a few 

This is Basil, who was born 6-9-13:


----------



## Sylvie

And Beethoven, his brother!

Edit: Whoopsie! the first one's Basil...


----------



## Sylvie

Ahhhh I can't stop, they're all so cute!

Flower:


----------



## Sylvie

Cinnamon:


----------



## Sylvie

Aaaaaand last but not least, Jelly. (Her brother is Peanut butter)


----------



## Bonfire98

All these pics are adorable!!! Cant wait to go take some good ones of my babies.


----------



## melissap

All of them eating









She was born today in mine and emilies arms!!









Kit Kat!









Brownie waiting on her baby to come!!


----------



## goat luver 101

My Sky and her daughter Primrose snoozing at the County Fair...


----------



## erica4481

katie said:


> Hey everyone I wanted to start a thread in honor of all the cute goats out there. Please post your adorable goat pictures and the funny ones here. I hope we can all enjoy this.


3 nigerian doelings  I


----------



## red78232

katie said:


> Hey everyone I wanted to start a thread in honor of all the cute goats out there. Please post your adorable goat pictures and the funny ones here. I hope we can all enjoy this.


Crosby Nigerian dwarf born June 7th. Mama surfing lol and his handsome blue eyes


----------



## pierceingstarr

Had to share. I was Laughing my *** off. My Buck Excalibur looks like he has been smoking something he shouldn't have been. He also looks a little SPECIAL. :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## katie

Sylvie said:


> And Beethoven, his brother!
> 
> Edit: Whoopsie! the first one's Basil...


aww they are so adorable.


----------



## katie

Thank you so much for posting I've been enjoying watching this post.


----------



## melissap

Secrets!









Resting on myrandas back









She loves her rubs


----------



## katie

O.K. this is off topic but how do you get words in between the photos? I've tried but I can't get it.


----------



## goatgirl16

tired out from hard day









Helping me milk marg









Keeping me from doing laundry lol


----------



## katie

Goat girl how do you get the words inbetween you pic? By the way those are some cute pictures.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

Katie after you upload the pics click on them and press inline or whatever it is. 

Goat girl what breed is he? He is adorable!! That would be me if i was aloud!!


----------



## Bambi

Very adorable pictures!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

How I do it is I upload the pics, type what I want, then click on the paperclip (next to the smilies) choose the pic you want from what you uploaded, and put the attachment below your type.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

I meant for mobile devices.


----------



## goatgirl16

Lydia_the_goat said:


> Katie after you upload the pics click on them and press inline or whatever it is.
> 
> Goat girl what breed is he? He is adorable!! That would be me if i was aloud!!


Her mom is pygmy and dad is 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 tog ( he wasn't suppose to be the daddy lol) and she is the first one I over through the rule of no goats living in the house lol my husband just delt with it lol


----------



## goatgirl16

katie said:


> Goat girl how do you get the words inbetween you pic? By the way those are some cute pictures.


Katie I do it just the way Linda - the - goat explained


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

goatgirl16 said:


> Her mom is pygmy and dad is 3/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 tog ( he wasn't suppose to be the daddy lol) and she is the first one I over through the rule of no goats living in the house lol my husband just delt with it lol


He is a cutie!! He looked like my alpine lamancha wether.


----------



## goatgirl16

Lydia_the_goat said:


> He is a cutie!! He looked like my alpine lamancha wether.


Thx she has great personality too


----------



## Delilah

Who can resist this little guy? Nubian Togg cross with air plane ears and wattles! Lol


----------



## katie

I adore airplane ears!


----------



## goatgirl16

Delilah said:


> Who can resist this little guy? Nubian Togg cross with air plane ears and wattles! Lol


So cute!!


----------



## goatgirl16

Just couldn't resist adding this pic of my little Lil


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

My Nubian buckling begging for attention in his stall after feeding. (And he was dam raised


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

Vicxen eating on the milk stand while her baby is being nosey on top of the grain container


----------



## katie

Oh wow! you buck was dam raised and that friendly. I wish mine were like that.


----------



## farmgirl631

OutdoorDreamer said:


> My Nubian buckling begging for attention in his stall after feeding. (And he was dam raised


My family went on vacation and came back to a buckling that was born and we would walk right up to him and he was an attention bigger also! Now we are keeping him! But it was weird to have him do that!









This is him!


----------



## erica4481

goatgirl16 said:


> Just couldn't resist adding this pic of my little Lil


What kind of goat is that? I have two that look identical to yours but I'm not sure what they are


----------



## goatgirl16

erica4481 said:


> What kind of goat is that? I have two that look identical to yours but I'm not sure what they are


She is half pygmy 1/4 Nigerian dwarf and 1/4 tog


----------



## silveira_ranch

Mr happy boy is Billy, our pet whether. He had never been around a doe and he happened to stick his nose in while she was peeing...he enjoyed it. 

Baco is our baby buck. He enjoys jumping and climbing on everhthing!


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

Kids lounging on rock


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

My lazy Saanen (who is dirty from scratching on the fence )


----------



## Grainneismygoat

My two Does Norah And Grainne napping together, and My little weather Bailey B


----------



## katie

aww


----------



## erica4481

"Candy" my 2 wk old pygmy x


----------



## Lydia_the_goat

She is so cute!!


----------



## erica4481

Lydia_the_goat said:


> She is so cute!!


Thanks she is a sweetie


----------



## teejae

some of mine  teejae


----------



## teejae

more! the first one is Mazoe all worn out from showing,then kids in a barrel,then dress ups with my daughter and Sweet Alice winning a blue ribbon ,teejae


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Cute toggs teejae


----------



## katie

teejae said:


> some of mine  teejae


 It doesn't look like they could possibly fit their heads through.


----------



## goatgirl16

Ok couldn't help adding this new little guys pic he is just so cute









Gotta love the floppy ears!


----------



## katie

too adorable!


----------



## goatgirl16

katie said:


> too adorable!


Thx


----------



## erica4481




----------



## OutdoorDreamer

Goats and chickens together always make things entertaining! Look at this face! It must have felt like a nice back scratching


----------



## katie

My goats would not allow that.


----------



## BCG

Doing the ceiling check...LOL. Cracks me up when they do this.


----------



## kycowgirl

Too cute to not post


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My Promise


----------



## erica4481




----------



## katie

mmmm  so sweet. I'm sure you all love your goties


----------



## Stacykins

Bailey doing a flehmen response! I love the funny faces goats make when they do this!


----------



## katie

Is that a goat?!


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Haha have to add mine too!


----------



## dezak91

Someone thinks she can fly!


----------



## dezak91

Queen of the mountain.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Great thread and so many cutie goaties!


----------



## katie

PiccoloGoat said:


> Haha have to add mine too!


wish I had a pic of that! so cute


----------



## katie

dezak91 said:


> Queen of the mountain.
> 
> View attachment 35109


 OUr babies would do that except that jump and play on the horse while napping.


----------



## katie

TDG-Farms said:


> Great thread and so many cutie goaties!


 Nice horns :greengrin:


----------



## russellp

I think I have created a new breed, the half-mancha!








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

Here she is when not trying to listen to 2 conversations at 1 time.








Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## clementegal

So many cute pics! 






parrot goat!






when goats meet diapers...






Rosaline!






I know... It's not a goat






goats are so cute when you put them next to flowers!






what happen when you take baby goats to a petting zoo- they get really tired and fall asleep on a towel lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick

Clemente gal, I have a parrot goat too! I'll get a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Chadwick

Only I don't call it parrot goat I call it confused pirate!


----------



## Chadwick




----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

pierceingstarr said:


> Here is Mosa's buckling in the milk stand.


I's helpin' mommy eat!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

dezak91 said:


> Queen of the mountain.
> 
> View attachment 35109


Oh, hi! Didn't know rocks had heads!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Ok, these aren't goats, but, still! They're cute  Purebred Holland Lops at 3 weeks 














And NOW goaties! 50% Kiko/Boer doeling, a day old and at about 2 months old


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

clementegal said:


> So many cute pics!
> View attachment 77202
> parrot goat!
> View attachment 77203
> when goats meet diapers...
> View attachment 77204
> Rosaline!
> View attachment 77205
> I know... It's not a goat
> View attachment 77206
> goats are so cute when you put them next to flowers!
> View attachment 77207
> what happen when you take baby goats to a petting zoo- they get really tired and fall asleep on a towel lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Amazing dipper goat! Soooo cute!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Y'all can caption that!!







And our playful cat...looks evil. Not a goat but cute and funny.


----------



## Chadwick

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> Ok, these aren't goats, but, still! They're cute  Purebred Holland Lops at 3 weeks
> View attachment 77232
> View attachment 77233
> 
> 
> And NOW goaties! 50% Kiko/Boer doeling, a day old and at about 2 months old
> View attachment 77235
> View attachment 77236


I got to see the white doe laying in the field, but not when she was little....oh my she is a cutie pie!


----------



## Bree_6293

These are my 2 five week old babies 
Baxter and Bentley


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

We have a bunch of gorgeous animals if I may say so myself!!


----------



## Bree_6293

My little dumpling. His name is tippy but has got the pet name of dumpling as he is always so round!! Haha


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Aww


----------



## Skybison

Jack, our mouser 










And Orla, our LGD pup.










And Wattles and Yukon competing for treats.










Oh and Chewy, one of our guinea pigs.


----------



## Halkatla

Not my own goats, unfortunately, but some pretties I've found on various mountain trips. I like the scruffy, grey, horned ones. They look like little trolls.  
(And my Norwegian Puffin Dog wanted to say hi too.)


----------



## glndg

Ohhh.....cute!


----------



## WildIris

Coldbrook your pic with kid is adorable he is so cute!!!


----------



## Lstein

These are mostly pictures from this spring, didn't whip out the camera as much as I should have this summer. These are still my favorites though,


----------



## Bree_6293

Little belle telling tippy what she thinks!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Should I get this little lady?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww love all the pics!!!

Here's some odd/end pics I've taken 

My son's doe, Peanut when she was a lil bottle baby 









Peanut last winter playing with us in the snow









Last month running in the snow. She's starting to feel & show that she's pregnant, so no more running in the snow for her!









We start working them early!



























Take off the scarf and gimme a kiss!


















Peek a boo


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Candice, you take the best pictures. Your goats look so amazing, happy, and healthy! Just gorgeous.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Beautiful!!


----------



## spidy1

I have a few...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww thanks I appreciate it  Everyone here has such nice goats, it's fun to look at these pictures! I can't wait to get baby pictures, 4 weeks and counting for new kiddos! We're really excited!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Lol, at the goat sitting down! 
I know!! I can't wait till kidding time! I think it'll be more like 6 weeks for me.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

No problem! 
We have about 2-3 weeks over here until kidding! We are so excited.
I thought I would contribute with one of my favorite photos I have taken.









These three were getting grain for the first time and they couldn't get enough! They decided that they all were going to get a mouthful at the same time LOL.

Edit: From inside (closest to camera) it goes Sochi, Vader, and then our herd sire, Chief. This was back in February of this year.


----------



## rebelINny

First and 2nd pic is Pilgrim @ 4 weeks old. Lol the ears crack me up. 3Rd is Lily. 4th is Calico and my youngest son.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

What a bunch of nice looking goats! 
Those goats didn't know what they were missing!! If I quit feeding my goats grain they would probably turn into a bad attitude. 
They loooooooovvveeeee their feed!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Nanny...is not too happy about this.....


----------



## Bree_6293

My cheeky babies!!


----------



## spidy1

My silly critters!


----------



## bbpygmy

These are two of my baby Pygmy goats, both boys... one is staying a buck and the other is gonna be a wether cause of his random white, which is ok with me cause now I have another show wether  the caramel is my favorite buck, he is so muscular!! This was them at 2 weeks and the picture below is them at 10 weeks.


----------



## bbpygmy

Oh I also love these pictures of my goats being silly


----------



## bbpygmy




----------



## bbpygmy

One last pic


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

So cute!!


----------



## vrmcbeigh

Our guard goat, Sonny (seriously, our insurance company made us out signs up and put a bell on his neck)!









Our newest doeling, Lusea, investigating a water jug. She's the last (and most recent accidental) kid ever from our wonderful Lulu who passed in late September after being quite ill.


----------



## janeen128

Cute!!


----------



## russellp

A few goat pics from Easter.


----------



## bbpygmy

View attachment 93717


----------



## janeen128

Cute


----------



## HoosierShadow

Hellooooo human, I am right here!









Come here mama <he was literately giving her hugs & kisses sooo cute>









OMG help it's going to eat me!!!!



























What do you want now?









Hmph... no treats no pics!









Sierra can't figure out why she keeps sliding down the little hill when she tries to lay down lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

OK...Our Groovy Goats have cuteness as well as grooviness. ;-)

First up, Groovy Gretchen with Aviva.



Then there's Groovy Abigail with Davian.



Wee little Nigerian Dwarf sisters getting a walk in the rain.



Dashing Davian being himself.



Annika giving birth in my lap and showing what she thinks of my midwifery skills!


----------



## janeen128

Wow!!! Congrats!!! I'd say Annika is lucky to have you


----------



## russellp

We had a warm and sunny weekend, so I was able to sneak a few pics


----------



## angiec

I'm new at this. So new that I haven't even been able to take my goats home yet. Buying a farm and found the goats that I want before the closing. I'm so impatient. Lol This is my little girl Kace. Hope to bring her home soon.


----------



## Damfino

Goat and "cowch".


----------



## janeen128

damfino said:


> goat and "cowch".


lol! Cute


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

T













She gets special treatment since she's the only doe now.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm




----------



## eclipse507




----------



## rebelINny

Cute pic ^^^^


----------



## rebelINny




----------



## EvelynsJoy

:grin:


----------



## jmez61690

All of my favorite goat pictures have my human kids in them.... There's just nothing cuter, in my opinion, than goat kids playing with human kids!!


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm

Aw! So cute! Yeah. Kiddos love goats!


----------



## Mars13

Heehee. We joke about getting some diapers and having house goats. Now I've seen my first photo of a goat in diapers!. Thanks!


----------



## jmez61690

Barli and Basil found the pile of bricks dh got for our patio! Nice spot for a nap on a lovely fall day.


----------



## MoonShadow

Joshua(cream and gold) loves blackberrys.:lol: Autumn(the baby buckskin) always looks like shes smiling. Dandy(buckskin and one any only heard queen forever) Loves Joshua and only Joshua. Bo is the best herd protector sheep of all time and James BonBon(black and white one) use to love me more then anything. . .Till he met BOSS now nothing else matters(that's why he's going to become my new bucks buddy) :thumb:


----------



## janeen128

^^^Nice looking crew you got there


----------

